# Your sense of aesthetics is exquisite



## cefreddffo

ＷＲの皆さん、こんにちは！
今日は英文を日本語へ訳そうと思っていましたが、日本語はまだ上手に話せなくて、次の文書はどうやって訳せばいいか分かりません:

Dear Manami... Your sense of aesthetics is exquisite and your attitude is very generous"

私はしてみたのは

親愛なる真奈美さん・・・あなたの美意識が（とても高くて？？？）、気前はとてもいいです。


私の訳はきっとおかしいと思います。誰かが直してくれれば感謝します。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Victory Manual

What is the register?  There should be a bit more context provided.


----------



## cefreddffo

She's writing to the family that hosted me during an exchange, and she's showing her gratitude towards the presents she sent home last week. But they know each other and the register is not so formal... 
I don't know which context to provide. So here's the whole letter.

Querida __-san…es exquisito tu gusto y generosa tu actitud. Gracias por los regalitos.
親愛なる__さん・・・あなたは（美意識）の（高い？）、気前のいい人です。プレゼント、ありがとうございます。
En casa vivimos muy conectados con uds. Su familia, su ciudad y su país revolotean por aquí.
我が家では毎日(あなたたちと強く関われて??)生活しています。そちらの家族も、街も、国もこちらでいつも思いついています。
Si  Jeronimo decide presentarse a la beca y la gana me encantaría viajar y conocerlos.
ヘロニモは奨学金に参加して選ばれたら、是非旅行して、あなたたちに会いたいと思います。
Estoy muy bien, recuperándome, haciendo gimnasia, bicicleta fija, caminatas y mucha practica espiritual. Voy a la iglesia los sabados donde me encuentro con amigos maravillosos que oran por mi  (como tu).
私はとても元気です。健康を回復していて、ジムや(部屋の中で自転車のようなペダルのある運動するためにの機械）やハイキングなどをしていて、いつも精神的なことをしています。土曜日はミサで私の健康を祈っている（____と同じように）素晴らしい友達に会います。
 Pude percibir el esmero con que preparaste el álbum de fotos, los souvenires .  Todavia seguimos viendo las fotos.
写真のアルバムやお土産を用意するにどんなに心をこめたのを感じています。まだその写真を見ています。
？？ trabaja muchas  horas hasta los sabados a la noche; aprendi cuantas actividades se pueden hacer sin un esposo jajaja.
？？は何時間も働いていて、土曜日遅くまではたらいています;　夫がいなくてもどんなにいろいろなことが出来るか分かってきました　ハハハ
Espero noticias tuyas
そちらからのニュースをお楽しみにしています
Un cariño grande
(????) (In English: With love,)
___

PD: ¡Que hermosa saliste en la foto vistiendo kimono con ???? !
PS (追記？）: ???と一緒に撮った写真では着物を着ている姿は綺麗ですね！


----------



## Victory Manual

I think what you're looking for is センス, as in, "a good sense of style."

I would avoid あなた as well.  If it were me, I would write it as すてきなプレゼントをありがとうございます。真奈美さんのセンスもいいし、思いやりがありますね。

I'm not a native speaker, but I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Wishfull

Victory Manual said:


> I think what you're looking for is センス, as in, "a good sense of style."
> 
> I would avoid あなた as well.  If it were me, I would write it as すてきなプレゼントをありがとうございます。真奈美さんはセンスもいいし、思いやりがありますね。
> 
> I'm not a native speaker, but I hope that helps a little.



I think Victory Manual's is perfectly natural to my ear.

美意識が（高い） is for objective description or academic description.
気前がいい　is "lavish". Not for words of praise to a woman. 
To a man, maybe OK.


----------



## cefreddffo

Thank you a lot! It really helped me! You guys keep WR working!


----------



## cefreddffo

それでも
Your sense of aesthetics is exquisite と「センスがいい」はちょっと違うだと思います・・・日本語の訳のほうは簡単な言葉になりすぎているんではありませんか？　「センスがいい」といったら英語の「You have good taste」　に聞こえますが・・・


----------



## Wishfull

cefreddffo said:


> それでも
> Your sense of aesthetics is exquisite と「センスがいい」ちょっと違うだと思います・・・日本語の訳のほうは簡単な言葉になりすぎているんではありませんか？　「センスがいい」といったら英語の「You have good taste」　に聞こえますが・・・



Hi.

We chose words as *the letter of thanks to your friend.*
It is not literal translation.
/////////


お目が高い might be the alternative, although I think センスがいい　is better.
美意識が高い、お目が高い　have the risk of "_*Being sarcastic*_".
You know?
Exaggerated praise has the risk of sarcasm.

But this applies to natives' conversation, and nobody would think that you (non-native) are talking sarcasm in this context.
So you may use 美意識が高い　in your letter.
Your letter is well understandable as non-native's Japanese, and everybody who reads your letter would be impressed by your struggle.
In that sense, your sentences are completely perfect and effective. Effective to express your thanks.

Although it is not completely natural Japanese, almost natural Japanese.
I think your Japanese is almost perfect. Excellent Japanese!


----------



## rukiak

cefreddffo said:


> ＷＲの皆さん、こんにちは！
> 今日は英文を日本語へ訳そうと思っていましたが、日本語はまだ上手に話せなくて、次の文書はどうやって訳せばいいか分かりません:
> 
> Dear manami... Your sense of aesthetics is exquisite and your attitude is very generous"
> 
> 私はしてみたのはこんな風に訳してみました。
> 親愛なる真奈美さん・・・あなたの美意識が（とても高くて？？？）、気前はとてもいいです。
> よろしくお願いします。



プレゼントありがとうございます。真奈美さんの趣味も、気遣いも、共に素晴らしいです。

________________________________________________________________
「美意識が高い」という言葉は、普通、直接相手に言いません。相手を冷静に客観的に評価しているような印象を与えます。
日本語では「趣味がいい」というと、相手に好印象を与えると思います。

「気前がいい」という言葉も、普通、手紙やメールで相手に直接伝える場合は使用されません。会話では使われる事がありますが。
この場合、気遣いがうまい、とか、いつも私を楽しませてくれる、とかいう表現の方が、好印象を与えると思います。


----------



## cefreddffo

おおおお！
最高の訳です。
ありがとうございます, Rukiakさん！
Wishfullさんも、ありがとう！！！


----------

